# Would this CT be a good show Betta??



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Im thinking about picking up a show quality CT and this guy really caught my eye! I obviously didnt breed him myself so I couldnt enter him but it would be more of a personal bragging rights show quality CT. And who knows, I may pair him up with a female CT and see if any of the offspring come out as showable. I havent bought this guy yet tho, Wanted to get everyone opinion first. THANKS!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Overall his form is decent, his topline is not as smooth as it should be; it bumps up rather sharply and you want a nice curved smooth topline. Web reduction is at around 50% but ideally CT's are supposed to have 30% reduction for Show standards. His tail does look like it reaches 180 which is great, they don't stick straight out at the edges to make the sharp D of a halfmoon shape though, you want the straight edging; that's hard to achieve on CT's though. 

His ray count is all messed up though, he looks like he's supposed to be a DDR (double double ray, or 4 ray) CT but some are only three and some are four. They may split more as he grows but they will likely never be even. The web reduction all around his nice and even like you want. Anal fin looks fantastic. Dorsal is alright, could match up against the Caudal better. Can't really see the ventrals but they should be as long as the last point on his anal fin and nice and full; not too straggly.

Scaling is good and clean as is his color. So mostly it's just that topline that needs fixing, good thing most of the fry take after their mother so you'll want to find a girl with a really good topline and web reduction.

If none of this makes sense I can bring up pictures to explain what ray's are, how to count them, a decent topline, and the ideal form of a CT ;-)


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Awesome!! THANK YOU SOOO MUCH! It makes sense for the most part but if you wouldnt mind Id LOVE to see some pictures of the IDEAL CT so I have something to reference it to! Im not sure Ill ever get into showing them but its something Ive ALWAYS been interested in. Maybe one day. If I do get this guy, I will definitely find the IDEAL female to pair him up with. Thanks again for the help! I really appreciate it!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Here's the ideal CT betta form in diagram form:









And here, read through this thread! Lots of education here ^_^
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=280506


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Awesome!! Thank you sooo much Lilnaugrim!!!! You rawk!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

;-)

happy to help!


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

it would depend on the competition there that day as to if he would place. Against the standard I have issues with the inconsistencies of his branching. Some are to 2, others 3. Spread not there and there is some roundness to the rays. Overall reduction is good and consistent .. and color clean. There is a hunch to his topline that is not ideal. But.. as far as CT's go he is not bad. Just needs some work to get to the ideal.


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks! Im on the hunt for a perfect pair. Or as close to perfection as I can find lol.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

You will not get perfection.. years of breeding and a long way to go.. and the closest to perfection stay home. You are getting culls.. need to find a breeder putting out quality CT's consistently so you know the culls have at least been bred to a standard so there are a few generations of getting good genetic traits fixed. My culls are often a lot better than you can do from other sources.. lol


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Lol. Understood! Im assuming you have a few generations of CT's under your belt? How much do you usually ask for your culls?? Sorry for all the questions, but I am INTRIGUED by CT's. They are DEFINITELY my favorite of all the Bettas. I would love to have an awesome, quality bred CT one day. Not that I enjoy my other Bettas now, they are all awesome, but I really want that AWESOME looking CT!


----------

